# FreeBSD vs Debian (desktop)



## SuperMiguel (Jun 17, 2009)

Any of u guys using freebsd as a main desktop?? how will it compare with debian as a main desktop?


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 17, 2009)

How does Ferrari compare to Ford?


----------



## vivek (Jun 17, 2009)

It is a matter of personal choice, period. No one can tell you what to use on desktop. My opinion is biased towards Ubuntu due to its simplicity.  

Both FreeBSD and Debian are excellent operating systems. I use Ubuntu on desktop and FreeBSD & RHEL servers in our corporate data center. FreeBSD or OpenBSD also act as PF NAT firewall for us (though we are replacing it with excellent pFsense firewall distro).

Bottom line try both and see what fits your need.


----------



## Oko (Jun 17, 2009)

At the end of the day when everything is configured it is the same thing from end user point of view.

Your familiarity with the underlining OS should determine your choice. 
If you are more familiar with Debian system administration go for Debian if you are more familiar with FreeBSD go with FreeBSD.

If you are system administrator trying to learn FreeBSD, running FreeBSD as your desktop operating system is an excellent way to brash up your skills.


----------



## renice (Jun 17, 2009)

With commit of vbox theres no reason to use another OS than FreeBSD yet. Now I can have some new experiences with Debian in vbox - without fear of crashing the deb package system ï¿½jr


----------



## SuperMiguel (Jun 17, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> If you are system administrator trying to learn FreeBSD, running FreeBSD as your desktop operating system is an excellent way to brash up your skills.



= me

I do have a FreeBSD server, but u know once is set up you dont touch it much.. So i just want to learn abit more about unix/linux. So i guess it may be a good idea to run freebsd as a desktop


----------



## SuperMiguel (Jun 17, 2009)

and freebsd will let me install flashplayer, openoffice, nvidia-drivers (dual-monitor), etc etc


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2009)

Right. Does this topic serve any further purpose after you've convinced yourself?


----------



## SuperMiguel (Jun 17, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Right. Does this topic serve any further purpose after you've convinced yourself?



u can close/delete it if u want


----------

